# Hello i'm new!!



## lucsc (May 7, 2014)

Hello.
My name is Luc Schmitz, i'm located in 'Grathem' The Netherlands.
In 2007 i started my fancy mice hobby, in the following years I learnd a lot and my passion exploted. 
Now i ame the proud owner of Mousery Black Beauty. 'Facebookpage *Mousery Black Beauty*'
Im here on this forum to see all the different kinds of mice and reading all the stories of you guys.

My primary breading lines:
* Even and banded, in Chocolate, Dove and Cinamon 'and the red eyed versions(PEW)' satin and normal hair.

























* Broken marked/pied, in Chocolate & Black 'and the red eyed versions(PEW)' normal hair.

















Small side line:
* Fuzz, not collar oriented.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome Luc 
Lovely looking mice!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome.Good pictures.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Welcome and impressive collection you have.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

welkom landgenoot  ik heb ook een fuzz muisje in mijn groep

(welcome fellow compatriot  i also got a fuzz mouse in my group)


----------

